# bevel to butt joints



## Rantaper13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, ive only been using the boxes for 2 years and i was just wondering how you guys finish your bevel to butt joints. it just seems like what im doing the tape always shows. Also, i use the corner box and im having the same problem it seems like in some spots its fine but the tape still shows to much for my liking? any tips?


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Tape butts first and bury the end in the bevels, then feather and float.


----------

